# Eggs



## powerhouseh (Jun 16, 2011)

Who here drinks/downs raw eggs?

What's it like?

Benefits ?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

There aren't any benefits, apart from them being easier to drink than eat.

You're better off buying whole eggs or egg whites in cartons as they are pasteurised, so I believe that means they are more bio available than when uncooked (stand to be corrected on that though)


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Half the protein in the white doesn't get digested & just comes straight out the other end. Cooking damages the protein enough for digestive enzymes to get to it properly


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

never tried, never will, i prefer mine scrambled :thumbup1:


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

No other benefits to cooking them. Just cook em and enjoy!


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Not really the way to go in this day and age with all the sups out there.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Rocky Balboa...the diarrheoa that man has caused must be serious....


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I used to drink 4x4eggs per day then read about there absorbtion rate compared to cooked then fukd it off. Pasturised egg whites superior.

Cooked eggs take my appetite away but drinking them doesn't, so I'd go for liquid whites over cooked eggs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

Yeah all the time, when i can purchase whites in a carton, cheap enough, without silly postage costs, I'll buy them for shakes.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't get it, if you're gonna drink something that doesn't taste nice for the sake of convenience and getting a bit of protein in.. Why not just have whey? Its cheaper.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Half the protein in the white doesn't get digested & just comes straight out the other end. Cooking damages the protein enough for digestive enzymes to get to it properly


I genuinely didn't know this. I KNEW the was a reason I cooked them.


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

no raw benefits really

http://www.livestrong.com/article/264564-raw-egg-protein-facts/


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

adam28 said:


> Not really the way to go in this day and age with all the sups out there.


Hit the nail on the head there, as they say  no need to drink them now with the different supps and now knowing more about the bio availability we don't need to drink them like back in the 70's


----------

